# Island Quest Canvas



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">We have moved our Shop to Pensacola at the bottom of Bayou Chico bridge off Brannacas Ave.<br style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);"><span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 255);">We still go to Gulf Breeze, Navarre and Destin areas, so please call or come by if you have any upholstery and canvas that you want done.

Got a cushion to replace? Complete upholstery and canvas work done to your boat?
it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. Add vents to help prevent mold and mildew/ zippers changed or new work estimated, looking for March Work.

Complete Canvas restoration, enclosures, Upholstered cushion replacement & repair, t-tops, Bimini's,boat/mooring covers
and Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.
Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.

Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. 

Be sure to visit our website, still loading pictures of work done,




Ask for Pat or Cindy
Island Quest Canvas

850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------



## ajfishn (Jun 28, 2008)

Ihad some work done by Island Quest Canvas, T-top and Coaming Bolsters, last week. First of all, great work, second, the price on the T-top was less than half of other quotes that I got. Overall saved over $200 from the next closest estimate.

Wish I had pictures to post, but I have been spending too much time working on the boat.

jake


----------

